# Apple Carplay EntryNav activation tutorial (free for all)



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi,
Free for all thanks to Longvin, dragos „flashxcode”, rob „timt976”, entrynavsolution.online and others.

hi

Solution how to activate Apple Carplay on Entrynav2.

1. Read ECU using E-Sys (launcher, esysx, esysplus)
2. Read Coding Data from HU_Entrynav2
3. Search for „LONGVIN”
4. Change werte to the VIN with active services.
5. Save CAFD
6. Code FDL
7. Close E-Sys. Won’t be needed anymore.
8. Go to TOOL32
9. Load enavevo.prg
10. Click steuern_routine and choose provisioning in argument field, run job (F5).
11. Wait 1 minute
12. Click steuergerate_reset
13. Go to Media, Edit Mobile Devices, Add New Device. 
14. CarPlay should appear there.
15. Put car to sleep (close it for at least 6 minutes)
16. Enjoy Apple Carplay on Entrynav2.

Headunit needs to have WLAN Port. 
ATM has to be present and services have to work (not gonna work for example in UAE).

Software has to be at least 18-03. Fullscreen on 8.8/10.25 inch screen possible from 20-07.

Enjoy.


----------



## kzn14d (Jun 14, 2021)

eXtratool BMW said:


> Hi,
> Free for all thanks to Longvin, dragos „flashxcode”, rob „timt976”, entrynavsolution.online and others.
> 
> hi
> ...


Ahahahahahah......and do you have VIN with ALL active services???


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

eXtratool BMW said:


> Hi,
> Free for all thanks to Longvin, dragos „flashxcode”, rob „timt976”, entrynavsolution.online and others.
> 
> hi
> ...


Hi, I tried your method, but when I put the VIN in the LONGVIN wert I get wrong input value.. What do you actually mean by "Change werte to the VIN with active services." ? An actual 17 char VIN?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

schulzf said:


> Hi, I tried your method, but when I put the VIN in the LONGVIN wert I get wrong input value.. What do you actually mean by "Change werte to the VIN with active services." ? An actual 17 char VIN?


necessary the change vin to HEX, like i saw orginaly in car


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the info

Did all these steps yet I couldn't get carplay to show up...
Car had carplay before (probably using this provisioning method), but I can't figure out how to put it back again

Some help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

Use a VIN with CarPlay from the factory.
Ex) WBA0000A029893912
→ 57 42 41 30 30 30 30 41 30 32 39 38 39 33 39 31 32
FDL coding and provisioning with tool32.


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

Ok, carplay option is now showing up.
Yet I put the car to sleep the whole afternoon and when I come back I can't use Carplay.

I guess the HU has to do a cold reboot, is there any way of doing this? Because locking the car for hours is not doing the trick for me


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

​Can I disconnect the battery or something ?


----------



## sali96 (Dec 24, 2021)

kzn14d said:


> Ahahahahahah......e hai VIN con TUTTI i servizi attivi???
> [/CITAZIONE]
> sei riuscito a farlo?


----------



## ionescu.mihai927 (9 mo ago)

Same for me, did all the stepts, but can't use Carplay. Does anyone have a VIN with Carplay Activated which we can use? 
I think clearly the trick is to have a BMW VIN with Carplay activated permanently in order to make it work.


----------



## ionescu.mihai927 (9 mo ago)

schulzf said:


> ​Can I disconnect the battery or something ?



Did you manage to activate Carplay?


----------



## ionescu.mihai927 (9 mo ago)

maron said:


> Use a VIN with CarPlay from the factory.
> Ex) WBA0000A029893912
> → 57 42 41 30 30 30 30 41 30 32 39 38 39 33 39 31 32
> FDL coding and provisioning with tool32.


Is this a valid VIN we can use? Or it's just an example? 
Thanks


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

Just following up on this. Yes it worked for me... I just had to find a VIN with active carplay...
Which I did looking a car similar to mine in auction websites that post the vins ;-)


----------



## ionescu.mihai927 (9 mo ago)

Hi, thanks for the follow up, did the same thing, for me it did not work. AppleCarplay showed up on the system, but the device is not able to connect.
I think that tbe problem is the VIN..... Can you PM me the VIN you used?


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

ionescu.mihai927 said:


> Hi, thanks for the follow up, did the same thing, for me it did not work. AppleCarplay showed up on the system, but the device is not able to connect.
> I think that tbe problem is the VIN..... Can you PM me the VIN you used?


When I did setup my car, I remember I first had a few trials and errors, and one of the things I did was activated a few options in the FA (like APPL_CARPLAY) and other stuff like that... Turns out it was preventing my carplay to work (even though it showed up in the menu like you said).
I solved this by resetting the FA. After resetting the FA it worked immediatly.

Try doing this:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => R-Click ECU (itself NOT CAFD below) => Select CODE

please let me know if it works after ;-)


----------



## ionescu.mihai927 (9 mo ago)

Hi, Thank you for the tip. I will try this evening and wull let you know.
How do you exaclty restart the FA? I realised that I can t reboot the HeadUnit, and wondering how I could do that.

Thanks


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

You cannot reboot the head unit, and you don't need to, once you did the provisioning routine as op said, you should lock your car and wait about 10min, then carplay should normally work.

Restarting the FA is done through the procedure above. 

For the VIN, mine probably won't do the trick for you, I'm not sure but I think one from your model. Try looking auto auction websites for the same model as you, and use mdecoder to check if the vin has 6CP


----------



## ionescu.mihai927 (9 mo ago)

Makes sense. Thank you, will let u know as soon as I manage to try.


----------



## schulzf (11 mo ago)

ionescu.mihai927 said:


> Makes sense. Thank you, will let u know as soon as I manage to try.


look for example bca-europe or other auction houses, many of them share the vin of the vehicle, you just have to do some digging to find one that has 6CP Carplay preparation

But if you say that the option is in the menu for you, the vin you used is valid, this shouldn't be the problem


----------



## ionescu.mihai927 (9 mo ago)

Hi @schulzf, thank you very much for your help. Managed to find a VIN and now it's working. 
The problem was exactly what you suggested. After restarting the FA it worked without problems. So basically the problem was not with the VIN or the procedure, was with the additional coding done before. 

Thank you again for your help


----------



## PETR STRNAD (4 mo ago)

Hi everybody, thank you very much for this guide. I was able to activate CarPlay on my G20 with entrynav, even without wifi antenna installed (just empty wlan slot and its working). 
For vin, try to use car with wlanhotspot option, that worked for me. 
If you have an outdated launcher, longvin is last choice of 3004. 
I was able to activate fullscreen under 3000 > HMI_39_39_128.


----------



## Sega555 (4 mo ago)

PETR STRNAD said:


> Hi everybody, thank you very much for this guide. I was able to activate CarPlay on my G20 with entrynav, even without wifi antenna installed (just empty wlan slot and its working).
> For vin, try to use car with wlanhotspot option, that worked for me.
> If you have an outdated launcher, longvin is last choice of 3004.
> I was able to activate fullscreen under 3000 > HMI_39_39_128.



Hey. Can you send me your email/contact please?
I am wondering to know some info about process.


----------



## PETR STRNAD (4 mo ago)

Sega555 said:


> Hey. Can you send me your email/contact please?
> I am wondering to know some info about process.


Contact me via email: [email protected]


----------



## GT22 (Jan 10, 2022)

Enjoy.
[/QUOTE]
does this method work to activate CarPlay on HU NBT EVO, any solution forNBT EVO?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GT22 said:


> Enjoy.


does this method work to activate CarPlay on HU NBT EVO, any solution forNBT EVO?
[/QUOTE]

need patch if evo 5,6
od normal code if id4
PM sent info


----------



## Sega555 (4 mo ago)

maron said:


> After provisioning is complete, revert to the original VIN.
> It works.


revert to the original VIN and code fdl?


----------



## DRMro (1 mo ago)

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know about my process. Found a vin on a car site, no problem there. I had esys launcher 2.8.1 and even in ubelegt after changing the values my save button was greyed out. So I changed it using bimmercode and a veepeak bluetooth adapter. Then tool32 steps worked, and that was it. 10 minutes later, it just works, no additional coding was needed. Unfortunately, I am on 18-03, so no fullscreen for me, but otherwise it s great. Many thanks to the op!

Update: I updated my istep to the latest version, and using the same tutorial, but activating apple_enchantments and carplay_fullscreen, I have fullscreen carplay working flawlessly.


----------



## marin_57 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi all,
i've used one of the methods here to activate carplay amongst other features (usb method with installer)
can someone tell me how i can revert my HU to stock according to my vehicle order? do i need a reflash?
all the best


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

marin_57 said:


> Hi all,
> i've used one of the methods here to activate carplay amongst other features (usb method with installer)
> can someone tell me how i can revert my HU to stock according to my vehicle order? do i need a reflash?
> all the best


if have enet i can assist


----------



## Bmwdriver1989 (29 d ago)

Hey! Can anyone activate carplay?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bmwdriver1989 said:


> Hey! Can anyone activate carplay?


Pm sent


----------

